# Riccardo Chailly and Gewandhaus - the Second Symphony by Gustav Mahler DVD



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anybody heard that DVD or Blu-Ray? (I have not). Or maybe the live perfomance? Your impressions?

I have Solti's 1960s version with London Symphony, which have GREAT soloists (Heather Harper and Helen Watts) and great chorus, but the sound is certainly not ideal. I was a little bit dissapointed with Abbado's Luzern release (I have a cd, not a dvd) - more Nirvana than heaven and hell... Boulez' DVD with Staatskapelle was suprisingly good and also had a great chorus.

So, what do you think about Chailly's release - if one have heard it?


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

Ah, it seems to me that no one have heard it...
Well, maybe after having Boulez DVD which is quite good - I will stop.


----------

